# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Jutarnji list trazi dvije mame...

## momze

...koje bi rekle nesto vise o tome kako su se osjecale u prvim mjesecima nakon poroda. Koliko su osjecale pritisak od svoje okoline, supruga, prijatelja da izgube kile, da budu dotjerane, da se vrate sto prije u normalu itd... 
ako su neke imale depresivnih faza, kako su se nosile sa time, da li su imale podrsku okoline... 

Rubrika je Jutarnji - zivot i stil 

Molim vas da se javite ili ovdje ili meni na pp. Hvala!   :Smile:

----------


## umiljata

evo mogu ja, al ak se razgovor obavi do 28.06., je l' tad idem na more.

----------


## PericaY2K

i ja mogu  :Smile:  pošalji mi na pp detalje pa se čujemo, pusa!

----------


## ivarica

tekst je vec izasao
http://www.jutarnji.hr/hrvatske-mame...rizor-/834900/

----------


## PericaY2K

baš su curke sve lijepo rekle  :Smile: 
i zasigurno ste sve zgodne u badiću, malo špekeca sim tam je simpatično  :Smile:

----------

